# Check import tax on your car



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Declarações Electrónicas


Sorry guys the site is all in Portuguese but it is easy to follow.

Just fill in a form to calculate how much you would pay to bring in a car previously registered outside of Portugal


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Declarações Electrónicas
> 
> 
> Sorry guys the site is all in Portuguese but it is easy to follow.
> ...




Hi All

If you copy and paste into a Google search you will get what is listed below is an English translation. Where it says Translate this page click there. After you click what comes up is the page Siobhan listed but in English. 

I have just had a good look around and it all seems to work fine. 


e-financas.gov.pt THIS IS THE TEXT THAT YOU PUT INTO THE GOOGLE SEARCH e-financas.gov.pt
DO NOT USE THE LINKS IN THE TEXT BELOW IT IS NOT WHAT YOU NEED. e-financas.gov.pt This is what goes into a Google search.


Peterfc 666?

Portal das Finanças - [ Translate this page ]
Finanças. Se estiver a tentar aceder às declarações electrónicas da DGAIEC por favor actualize os seus favoritos para: Declarações Electrónicas.
Declaraes Electrnicas - Cached - Similar

e-financas.gov.pt


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello Siobhán,
That is just such a good site.
We now know that we can afford to take Hellen's Astra (which she just loves) and that we definately can't take my 3Ltr Peugeot, oh well, I wanted a 4x4 anyway.
Cheers, Chris


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello Peter,

Thanks for that but those of us that still use the horrid old MS Windows system with explorer get an automatic translation on any page we bring up.

Good info for those that have valves in their PC's though.

Chris


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



christopherdouglas said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> Thanks for that but those of us that still use the horrid old MS Windows system with explorer get an automatic translation on any page we bring up.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

Now thats news to me, but then i don't use the unsecure windoooooz system. I use the Secure Ubuntu Linux and i sleep easy at night knowing my machine are all safe and secure.

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use extra ?


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I can't beat 'safe & secure'. but with a couple of vinhos I sleep pretty well!
Night,
Chris


----------

